# Double Trouble



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

My feathered babies!!!

*Sugar*
Species: Budgerigar
Colour: Dark-Eyed Clear 
Hatch Date: March 14th, 2008
Sex: Male

*Kody*
Species: Red Throated Conure
Adopted on: December 11th, 2010
Sex: Male


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

What gorgeous babies you have!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They are so beautiful? Can conure's talk?


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

hercsmom said:


> They are so beautiful? Can conure's talk?


Conures can indeed talk...male budgies too!
My conure, Kody, does not talk (yet!) but my budgie, Sugar, talks up a storm!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I had no idea male budgies could talk. I have been wanting a parrot for the longest time, but hubby always says no.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are just precious!


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

hercsmom said:


> I had no idea male budgies could talk. I have been wanting a parrot for the longest time, but hubby always says no.


Any reasons in particular why he does not want one?


----------

